# DWA from my SA visit



## bittentwice (Mar 4, 2012)

These were all rescues from peoples yards in the Cape Town area.


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

loving the cobra's


----------



## Tuatara (Feb 1, 2009)

crackin snakes mate!


----------



## bittentwice (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, they belong to a friend of mine back home "snakes incorperated" he now does snake rescues where I used to in Soth Africa where you can rescue almost anything from a House Snake to a Berg dder


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

The female puff dropped 18 slugs and one happy-go-lucky youngster last week. :flrt:


----------



## bittentwice (Mar 4, 2012)

*My Other DWA from SA*

Proatheris superciliaris












Proatheris Squamiga











Proatheris ceratophora












Proatheris Nitschei























Sheild Nose Cobra (Aspidelaps)











Single Horned Adder (Bitis)


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Stunning. That Proatheris ceratophora looks like its been caught doing something naughty:lol2:


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow some really stunning snakes there!


----------



## Vermillon (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad you had fun in my home country, currently in cape town on holiday :2thumb:


----------



## cokie_the_clown (Jul 9, 2011)

bloody hell theres so many of us over here in preston now lol im from durban..just got back too..saw so many nice ones there..favourite being the Rhinkals.


----------

